# Boat size for Rigs Trip



## CurtyV22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I've been thinking for a while now it's time to get back offshore after spending the last few years in the woods training bird dogs. I've been looking around for a while now and have pretty much decided on a single diesel straight or I/O in the 26-28' range that's trailerable.

My question to you guys is whats the line between good enough to get you there and safe enough to get you back when the seas kick up 5' higher than called for?

For instance I really like the 24 Topaz cuddy w/ a single diesel. Is this 24' enough to get 70nm out and feel like you brought enough boat? I know it will handle better than an OB boat of the same size but is it enough to be a rigs boat? I also see a lot more of this type of boat being cc, how often is the lack of cabin bothersome? Any other good small name battle wagons I may be overlooking?

Thanks for the insight


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Just pick your days I think that little topaz is a sweet boat


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

Sure you can get there and back in that boat. As most will say pick your days. I have a 26 cc and have never wished i had a cabin, you wont be spending any time in it anyway. With a 24' cuddy it may get a bit tight on an overnighter. I only like to have 3 people total when making a rig trip.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

A 24 topaz is a fine vessel with great range. Personally I would go with a 28 topaz if you can swing it, that extra 4' is worth it's weight in gold 60 nm from the hill.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I go in a 25 with no hesitation. watch the weather windows....


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Hell I've run my 27 cape to horn mt then on to the double nipple then to the nipple in 18 hrs last year in the Labor Day. The point is if shit gets real out there a extra 4' is worth another 10 grand.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm looking to buddy boat to the Rigs myself in my 21CC. 

We carry an inflatable Life Raft and two EPIRBS. Been 70-90 miles off many times.

Like Jim said, it's all about timing.


----------

